# General j-3055 jetter.



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking into a purchase of a used one. I'm new to jetting, so take it easy on me. What do you pros think of the performance of the machine? Also, he says it's like new condition, with an extra hose reel to add on to the one on top of the unit. What would it be worth to you pros? Thanks for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a nice 4 inch and smaller machine that you can keep on a van all year ( If you Anti freeze it)

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

mostly four inch, i actually have a job right now that is six inch that i need to use one on. you think it could handle 6?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

it all depends on what is in that line and how long you have to clean it. I am also sure a wart hog noz would clean that pipe.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

rocks, sand, mud. the line was cracked and seperated. it was not in use for maybe a couple of years and the rain and weather let all this come in. im not sure what else to try. there is a new shiny drive way sitting right over top of it now. should have called sooner huh?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own a J-3000 and it works great in a 6" line. So the J-3055 will work real good for you. With a jetter that lacks a lot of flow just means you will have yo make a lot more passes to properly clean the line.

I had a restaurant call me yo jet from the manhole back to the building. The owner was telling me the line is 4" cast iron, that he went down in the manhole and cleaned the inlet pipe by hand 100's of times. We kept sending the jetter in and out till the water ran clear. When we where done you could clearly see the inlet pipe is 6" clay.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

what would you think the unit would be worth? its around six years old, electric start, 16 horse, with extra jumper reel.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> what would you think the unit would be worth? its around six years old, electric start, 16 horse, with extra jumper reel.


 Used sight unseen I would pay around 2k for it as long as it runs. Hoses and nozzles are easy to replace. Make sure you get a Root Ranger nozzle. The Root Ranger has worked wonders for me in the past. Also get a set of Aquamole nozzles, they are well built and they will drill them out for the specs of your jetter.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i looked at the root ranger on youtube. im not sure i follow exactly what the operator is doing, is he twisting the hose as it goes in or what? does the tip only have one rear jet?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Only one rear jet, and the twisting the hose helps ensure that you get the whole diameter of the pipe.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Somebody is in the jetter biz. Uhhhhhh, now what? Seriously, I want to kind of go through this thing, change fluids and what not. I don't have any paper work for it. What oils or lubes for the motor and pump? What else should I do to it? Any help would be appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Call General and ask them. I own a trailer jet and i use synth oil in it and change it every 3 months.

Pump oil MIGHT stright 30 weight oil.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the PDF of the instruction manual http://www.drainbrain.com/instructionspdf/J-3055.pdf


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help ratz. I got all the fluids changed and fired her up. One thing though, I'm only getting about 2000 psi. Could that be just the nozzles are wore out. Like holes are bored out a little?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Could be the nozzles , did you try dialing up the pressure? Could also be a faulty gauge.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

yea i did, it was maxed out. im pretty sure anyway, it didnt feel like it wanted to turn any more than that. i was maybe getting 2200. i hope its just nozzles.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If the nozzles and the gauge are working, then its either the unloader/Pressure adjuster on the unit or a bad valve in the pump. All pretty cheap to replace or repair.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i have a new set of nozzles being ordered tomorrow. is there any way to check out the other options?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

A while back I looked at that machine and one with a small tank on top. The problem I saw was getting in and out of a van with 1 person.

how are you doing with the machine?


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Thanks for the help ratz. I got all the fluids changed and fired her up. One thing though, I'm only getting about 2000 psi. Could that be just the nozzles are wore out. Like holes are bored out a little?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 
Check to see if the throttle cable set screw is secured. It should be located on the rear left hand side of the engine. It has little grooves that should meet up. If it is out of the grooves the engine won't rev up enough to allow the pump to produce the 3000 psi. I know this because it happen to my J-3080. Nice unit. Hope this helps


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Must be the one nozzle. I've switched a couple of times and she hits 3 grand. Now the only problem I have is it runs it's best with choke about half way pulled. Cleaned and rebuilt the carb, replaced fuel filter, plugs, fuel, and oils. I'm a little stumped. She's going in a sewer today regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

stupid question:

have you tried a liquid carb fuel system cleaner that you can get from a auto parts store?

Machine looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea ran sea foam through, no go. Used it all day yesterday and it ran like a top. Just had to keep the choke half pulled. I've been doing some research, and apparently valve lash could be the issue. Its somewhat common on this type of motor. Not sure if that will solve it, but I'm gonna check this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Now get your hands on a Root Ranger. One of thebest nozzles I got for my J-3000


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

ive been looking at that. i sure makes some chaos in pipe. what makes this work so well? i see that it is just one rear jet, so why is it so successful?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> ive been looking at that. i sure makes some chaos in pipe. what makes this work so well? i see that it is just one rear jet, so why is it so successful?


All the PSI and flow in an oscillating rear jet, it just tears up them there roots. In 6" pipes you do have to twist the hose to get the root ranger to twist around so the spray can hit the pipe in different angles, but it is not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

ok where is the best place to get this bad boy. i see there is a single and a double barrel model, which is best for my set up?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> ok where is the best place to get this bad boy. i see there is a single and a double barrel model, which is best for my set up?


 Single barrel, call Allan J Coleman ask for Kirk 773-728-2400 just tell him Ron from Archer told you to call. He will give you the best price.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Used the jetter again today. it works like a champ. i had about 70' of 6" almost full to the top of rock. Now after two trips its 95% clear. It now turned into a dig and repair job. One problem though, the sight glass on the gear drive box melted enough to loosen itself. Luckily i caught it in time, didnt loose too muck gear oil. Anyone had this happen? I guess i had it running a little too long in one shot. Of course it sitting in the sun at 89 degrees probably didnt help. Looks like a trip to grainger in the morning.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> One problem though, the sight glass on the gear drive box melted enough to loosen itself. Luckily i caught it in time, didnt loose too muck gear oil. Anyone had this happen? I guess i had it running a little too long in one shot. Of course it sitting in the sun at 89 degrees probably didnt help. Looks like a trip to grainger in the morning.


That doesn't sound good.

I'd wonder why that gearbox is running so hot before I ran it much more...


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

So i got a new sight glass from grainger. Of course the threads were to deep so i had to mill it down so it didnt reach to far in and catch a gear in the reduction box. How hot does everyone else's get. can you put your hand on it and leave it there for any amount of time after its been running for a bit? Im not sure whats going on. it runs great, makes not grinding noises or vibrations. Im not sure if i should worry about it or what.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Never felt my gearbox after running the jetter for some time. I did a job with mine where it ran for a few hours nonstop, never had an issue.


----------

